# Syriac: Love thy enemy.



## supermanwarrior

Hello, I am wondering how to translate "Love Thy Enemy" into syriac. I do not have a program to type it and was wondering if someone could help me out. Thanks!


----------



## modus.irrealis

Hi,

Since this occurs in the Bible, I just looked it up in the Syriac Bible and I found "love your enemies" in Matt. 5:44 here (takes a while to load up), which is:

ܐܰܚܶܒ݂ܘ ܠܰܒ݂ܥܶܠܕ݁ܒ݂ܳܒ݂ܰܝܟ݁ܽܘܢ

or without the diacritics:

ܐܚܒܘ ܠܒܥܠܕܒܒܝܟܘܢ

This isn't exactly what you asked for, but I'm hesitant to change it because I'm not sure I can change it and still have it be grammatical (I just don't know enough about Syriac). Hope this helps though.


----------



## JAN SHAR

Are you addressing one man or more?


----------



## radagasty

_Thy_ in English is necessarily singular, so, assuming that it is masculine:

ܐܚܒ ܠܒܥܠܕܒܒܟ
love thy enemy


----------

